# Has anyone ever tried this?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found this link and was wondering if it is worth doing? Any disadvantages?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Soundproof-Your-Garage-Walls-Using-My-Cleat-Meth/

tia,
Ron


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I used a corner version of something similar to hang some speakers. Works great


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really sure what he's doing. Using firring perpendicular to the studs and screwing drywall to that can work, though I would use 1x stock as opposed to 2x - and no reason to cut all the angles if you're screwing it all in place - as you should so it doens't buzz, rattle, and let things leak between the seams.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am thinking it would be quicker and less expensive to use the wood like he did over using clips. Don't the panels just rest on clips too?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would, just run slats perpendicular to the studs and screw to the slats. No angle cutting needed.


----------

